# Greg McKinley 4th degree black belt from El Paso



## Rick Wade

The following is quoted off of another forum by Andy Guzman.

"It is with deep sorrow that I share the passing of a young Kenpo brother. Greg McKinley 4th degree black belt from El Paso passed away this morning from complications following a stroke.
His kind heart and gentle spirit will be missed by a lot of people whose lives he touched.
He was my brother in life and my brother in Kenpo and I, along with the Southwest Kenpo Coalition will miss him.
He will be awarded his 5th degree posthumously by Andy Guzman, Dennis Sanders and Gregs last teacher Master Frank Trejo
Farewell my brother until we meet again...... and we will."

Jeff Lujan alway spoke very highly of Greg Mckinley 

Rest in Peace Mr. McKinley


----------



## jfarnsworth

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Kenpodoc

.


----------



## MJS

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## Lisa

.


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade

This was taken off of another forum and posted here  the Date was Wednesday 3 May 2005

"Today was the saddest day of my life. I laid to rest my beloved brother, Greg McKinley. Because I was given the honor and privilege of delivering part of Greg's eulogy, I was able to share many of my experiences with my brother, whom God so graciously placed in my life's path. The tremendous outpouring of support and love for this giant of a man was evident. Many people from all walks of life came to pay their respects and say their final farewells. Martial artists from Mexico attended, including Arturo Garcia and his son. Greg shared his Kenpo there, too. Legendary El Paso Black Belt Greg Allen represented the El Paso Police Department. Master Tai Hayashi also attended.

During the final interment, my brother Greg McKinley received his promotion to Fifth Degree Black Belt from Master Frank Trejo, witnessed by all assembled, martial arts brother Jeff Lujan, and myself. Greg was buried in his gi together with his new belt, rank and certificate. 

I thank all those martial artists who attended, including Master Trejo of Pasadena California, and Jeff Lujan of Hawaii. Now Greg continues his Kenpo path receiving his training first-hand from Grand Master Parker. We miss them both. 

My gratitude, love and respect go to his Widow, Rosemary, who so lovingly stood by Greg's side. 

Farewell my brother.

Andy Guzman 
7th degree black belt 
Frank Trejo Kenpo Association"

Mr McKinley  even though I never shared a mat with you I will always be learning from you; through your Brothers.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Bammx2

.:asian:


----------



## bdparsons

.


----------



## evenflow1121

.


----------

